# FINALLY! Headlight Tint! (VIDEO AND PICS!)



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

I got my headlight tint from RVINYL.com a couple weeks ago and tried putting it on myself. If it wasn't for the useless hump in the middle of the headlight, I could have done it, but I failed. Luckily, I finally found someone to put it on for me for $20. It was his first time ever seeing the stuff and he did a BANGIN job! i love it! Next I'm doing the taillights. Here's some pics of the headlights!


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

looking good. Are you going to use a vinyl on the tails or some sort of spray?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

sloaner said:


> looking good. Are you going to use a vinyl on the tails or some sort of spray?


I have no idea. RVINYL doesnt have the taillight tint for the cruze yet. I emailed them to see if they have an estimated time frame when they might release it. If not within the next month, I'll go with the spray-on tint.


----------



## pittsey (Mar 4, 2011)

I love(d) my tint, till it fell off on the highway, haha

Installed myself and it wasnt too hard, and rtint is quick to refund the money if you post pics. Im tempted to buy some permanent tint now

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-c...body/979-rtint-headlight-blackout-review.html


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

whats a good spray on for tinting? any recommendations?


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

****! that looks amazing. you still have good visibility at night? hopefully they dont crack/peel.


----------



## C'sCruze9093 (Jul 6, 2011)

Is that the blackout or smoke tint?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Does it look nice? you bet. Legal? probably not(at least in my state). Also this WOULD made the headlights dimmer than stock, not something I would ever want on my car. Guess if you live in a city full of street lights that wouldn't matter though.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Does it look nice? you bet. Legal? probably not(at least in my state). Also this WOULD made the headlights dimmer than stock, not something I would ever want on my car. Guess if you live in a city full of street lights that wouldn't matter though.


Compensate by getting brighter bulds :th_coolio:


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> whats a good spray on for tinting? any recommendations?


One that works great is Niteshades by VHT.
Sometimes local parts stores carry it, but I usually end up having to order from Summit or Jegs or something.

VHT Nite-Shades


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks awful to me. Cars have lights, that just what it is. Your car looks like its missing lights. No Bueno


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Compensate by getting brighter bulds :th_coolio:


Doesn't matter it's all on a state by state basis. Some states have no alteration to any exterior lights, some have a minimum viewable distance, and some even have a standard color. As long as you stay within your local and state regulations then by all means. The good news is that it's normally a non-moving violation. 


On a side note: Looks sharp =P


----------



## Neo (Mar 13, 2012)

Nightshade is sold at my local parts place,Autozone for about $13.


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks great with the black Cruze. How much dimmer were your lights at night though? I have a silver Cruze so looking forward to my window tints, but hesitant to the light lens tint.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks really nice, would love to do that, but do alot of night driving and i'd be pulled over first cop that saw it.

Very nice though.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I think that was the dumbest thing I've seen done to a car. People have been posting like mad, trying bringer brighter headlights for better VISIBILITY and you essentially just put sunglasses on your night vision..... Here's your sign 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Way too dark Imo... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Too dark for me but I like the idea. I want just a small tint so is there %'s?

Only thing I can compare what I want is the taillights of the Chevy trailblazer from a few years back. They had a slight tint that made them look "wet".


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I love it on the black Cruze.... It's definitely not for increased visibility, just good looks.... I did mine, not as dark, but still looks great in my opinion.... Some people dont like red cars or blue cars... It's all a matter of taste by the owner.... If you are happy with what you do, then success....


----------

